# a few more of my latest



## Northland Naturals (Feb 18, 2010)

coconut almond






lavender and amarillo hops





cinnamon swirled sugar scrub





lemongrass and ginger with ground thyme


----------



## marchroses (Feb 18, 2010)

They are all beautiful but that sugar scrub one just looks scrumptious!!!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 20, 2010)

Ow wow lemongrass and ginger with ground thyme...........Very nice


----------



## soapbubble (Feb 21, 2010)

all beautiful and the sugar scrub looks really inviting!!


----------



## BJBJ (Jul 23, 2010)

*mold?*

These are really pretty colors! I am very new-but the one rectangular one in the lav amarillo hops pic is the exact shape I have been searching for-did you use a mold? Or did you just bevel it? I can't seem to find a mold for that shape (it's not exactly rectangular, not exactly square....) Thanks!


----------



## tespring (Jul 23, 2010)

Those are lovely, good job!


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 28, 2010)

That sugar scrub is awesome! Would you share how you did that? Really cool! All the others are nice too!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2010)

The sugar scrub looks delicious, like a little slice of cake. nom! congrats on all your great looking goodies


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 28, 2010)

Yum!! The sugar scrub reminds me of a coffee cake with streusel topping!!
What's the scent?


----------



## fionab (Jul 29, 2010)

The lavender and amarilo (spelling?) are my faves. Excellent colour.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 29, 2010)

They're all wonderful but I agree that the sugar scrub one looks edible.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice!  I love the diagonal on the lemongrass and ginger.  Very pretty!


----------

